# Drum sticks?



## glycerine (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm curious if anyone makes drum sticks?  Seems like it would be easy enough and you could do some really cool segmenting as long as you strengthen them with a steel rod or something through the center.  Also, what do they tip drum sticks with.  Is it just some type of plastic resin?


----------



## rsmith (Apr 29, 2010)

The tips are usually made of nylon, but they are also made of wood.  two different sounds on the cymbals.  The hard part about sticks is that not only do they take a heck of a beating, but the weight distribution tip to heel has to be just right.  It's just like finishing techniques, everyone has their own preference in weight and material...


----------



## glycerine (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh, ok.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Apr 29, 2010)

Not to mention they need to be matched for weight and tap tone so a pair makes the same sound when used on the drums. In factories they make thousands and sort them accordingly. That would be tough to do just making them occasionally.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok, so maybe just "decorative" drum sticks...


----------



## rsmith (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm sure it wouldn't be too difficult to make something that could be used, just not quite AS segmented, but if they are "decorative" then they could be pretty cool.  I could think of some pretty crazy segmenting that could be done:wink:  If you do try I look forward to see what you come up with, anything music related is OK in my book


----------



## 1nfinity (Apr 29, 2010)

The ultimate drum sticks!  I'm sure these are well balanced.
http://www.arizonaironwood.com/ironwood billy.htm
Regardless, you have to admit these are some awesome pieces of DI.


----------



## Muggsy1776 (Apr 29, 2010)

1nfinity-  funny you posted that, my coworker and I were just talking about making these on my lathe.

glycerine:  look at Cooperman Fife and Drum company-  www.cooperman.com, their sticks are all wood.   The tips do not have to have any plastic on them at all.  Cooperman's take a beating and i've never seen one break (yet).  In fact, i've thought about making a few pair as gifts to a few of my fife and drum friends.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 30, 2010)

Muggsy1776 said:


> 1nfinity-  funny you posted that, my coworker and I were just talking about making these on my lathe.
> 
> glycerine:  look at Cooperman Fife and Drum company-  www.cooperman.com, their sticks are all wood.   The tips do not have to have any plastic on them at all.  Cooperman's take a beating and i've never seen one break (yet).  In fact, i've thought about making a few pair as gifts to a few of my fife and drum friends.



Looks like most of theirs are made from persimmon.  I don't think i've ever turned any of that.  What qualities does persimmon have that makes it good for drumsticks?


----------



## Craftdiggity (Apr 30, 2010)

About three years ago, I made about 100 pair out of a buttload of ash that a friend gave me.  I thought I was going to sell them to music stores, but it wasn't worth it, so I usually just give them to friends who play.  I get them to sign the sticks and them I burn the signature in so that they have a "signature series" all their own.

Everybody seems to like them and they say that the sticks play well and hold up great, so if I can do it, it can't be that hard.



Chris


----------



## glycerine (Apr 30, 2010)

The signature thing is a good idea.
By the way, I myself am not a drummer, I'm just thinking of other things that I might could possibly make on my lathe besides pens.  And I thought drumsticks might be cool because I wouldn't need a kit or additional parts and I wouldn't need any additional chucks or tools either like I would if I started bowls...


----------



## bradh (May 6, 2010)

Timely post, I just had to buy my son a new set of sticks. The set he picked out were solid maple and look simple to turn. 
I mentioned to his teacher that I could make turnings like these and he got very excited and told me he has friends who custom order their drum sticks.
    I have some maple dowel sitting by the lathe ready for a trial turning. The first set will be for my son, then I was thinking of talking to his teacher again. Maybe a new item to generate a few sales?


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 6, 2010)

I've found that they are good for gifts, but they don't really generate many sales.  By the time you calculate your costs and time, the price goes way up.  I have sold several pairs but only as  one off sales.  Drumsticks are so cheap and drummers tend to beat them up and break them, so they don't want to spend a whole lot on them. 

Chris


----------



## Russianwolf (May 6, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Looks like most of theirs are made from persimmon.  I don't think i've ever turned any of that.  What qualities does persimmon have that makes it good for drumsticks?



Persimmon is in the same family as Ebony. Very dense. 

I've seen drumsticks made of Cocobolo as well.

This is a task that a Duplicator makes much easier since you need to turn them to a consistent diameter over most of the length.


----------



## knifecut (May 6, 2010)

You may need a steady rest to avoid wobble.

I reckon a number of woods would be suitable, those with straight grain, dense and high bending strength, such as: ash, beech, birch, black locust, hickory, honeylocust, hard maple, pecan, persimmon, red oak and zebrawood

Segmenting (stripes) lengthwise might me ok.

Steel rods would be too stiff.


----------



## dl351 (May 6, 2010)

Being a drummer, I'd say there's not a huge market for custom sticks.  As mentioned earlier, too, sticks are "tone matched" in a pair.  Without a duplicator, it seems to me like it'd be pretty hard to match the consistency of what larger companies produce.  The price of sticks isn't much either, so buying them from a store is no big deal.  The last couple a pairs I bought were around $8 a pair and made out of hickory.  I've seen Rosewood sticks, but I wouldn't ever buy them to play on my drum set.  Those (to me) seem more for concert performances for something like a symphonic band.  Since I'm no longer in high school (where I played in the symphonic band) I have no need for any fancy Rosewood drum sticks.  

Anyway, this is all my opinion, so take it for what it is.


----------

